# Princess Bunny Comic



## BunBunArt (Dec 17, 2018)

​What is Princess Bunny?​_It's a project that was born in december 2018. At first it was going to be a comic about a bunny princess wishing to go for adventures. She was sweet and shy but also a little crazy!
The concept changed through time and Ella, the bunny girl, is not a princess anymore but maybe she'll earn that title someday~. For now, she is just the daughter of the governor of some small islands that are actually the origin of bunnies, so it could be said that those islands are all bunnies homelands.
Ella is actually encouraged to go out there and live adventures to become more mature since she's quite childish for her age and she really needs the world to teach her what life is really about. But not just that. She must find her mother and discover a bunch of mysteries hidden around the world._







You can *read *this comic and other stories at by website: https://bun-bun.art/
There are new *pages *released *every week* and plenty of new comic pages with* early access* for Patreon Supporters!


You can also read the public version of Princess Bunny at Kemono Cafe! 
https://princessbunny.kemono.cafe/


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2018)

This seems interesting and I like the art style, even though cutesy normally isn't my thing. I'll watch the thread for more installments, if you don't mind. Let me know if this comment is in the way and I'll delete it.


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 18, 2018)

Unicon said:


> This seems interesting and I like the art style, even though cutesy normally isn't my thing. I'll watch the thread for more installments, if you don't mind. Let me know if this comment is in the way and I'll delete it.



You're welcome to watch ^^


----------



## TeruTeruPonzu (Dec 22, 2018)

Your style is so cute! 
*watch* 

Oh, and I just found your Patreon - best of luck! I'll be starting my own soon and it seems super intimidating. @_@


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 22, 2018)

TeruTeruPonzu said:


> Your style is so cute!
> *watch*
> 
> Oh, and I just found your Patreon - best of luck! I'll be starting my own soon and it seems super intimidating. @_@



Aww thanks! I must say maintaining a Patreon is pretty much work so I don't charge monthly and I offer only few material, very exclusive stuff ^^ That's why I keep my comic public ♥


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm interested to see where the storyline goes.


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 2, 2019)

*I am trying to collect characters to use in the comic, so I decided to open submission through Google Drive forms because this way I can keep everything organized and saved in Drive!*​*Would you like to see your character in the story sometime? Submission go here! ♥ ​*​*[url="https://goo.gl/forms/NqZhB1RsdhPgbHX03"]goo.gl: OCs submissions for Princess Bunny Webcomic[/URL]​*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2019)

I just wanted to pop in to say you're a great illustrator.


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just wanted to pop in to say you're a great illustrator.



Aww that's nice, thanks ♥


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 9, 2019)

*Page 15 is UP!

Princess Bunny | Tapas*​


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 10, 2019)

I hope the info I sent came through. I'm unsure if it's adequate


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 10, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I hope the info I sent came through. I'm unsure if it's adequate



How's your character's name? Can't find him because I've got lots of entries xD

Aaand page 16 is UP! In the next pages I will use random characters from those that you guys submitted because the village is going to be seen ♥ Shops, citizens, kids... YEY!


----------



## redhusky (Jan 10, 2019)

Loving the art style. It's got a "dreamy" quality to it.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 10, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> How's your character's name? Can't find him because I've got lots of entries xD
> 
> Aaand page 16 is UP! In the next pages I will use random characters from those that you guys submitted because the village is going to be seen ♥ Shops, citizens, kids... YEY!


His name's Arnak


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 22, 2019)

Even if I don't show up in a later installment, I'm happy to read


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Even if I don't show up in a later installment, I'm happy to read



The story and characters that will appear are still open so you can never know ^^ the comic will end once ella has fulfilled her wish of discovering all the world so there's a lot to see and a looot of characters to meet


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 22, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> The story and characters that will appear are still open so you can never know ^^ the comic will end once ella has fulfilled her wish of discovering all the world so there's a lot to see and a looot of characters to meet


I thought I already sent Arnaks info?


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 22, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I thought I already sent Arnaks info?



I mean from all the submissions I got I can still use characters later in the story. It's a long comic so there's place for lots of characters in it but I can't tell when will everyone appear.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 22, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> I mean from all the submissions I got I can still use characters later in the story. It's a long comic so there's place for lots of characters in it but I can't tell when will everyone appear.


Oh, ok... Maybe I could send his info via conversation later on. (I probably sound annoying)


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 23, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Oh, ok... Maybe I could send his info via conversation later on. (I probably sound annoying)



I will announce when forms are reopen ^^


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm working on my website for bunny comic! Here's the fanart page ♥ roxy-hana.com: Roxy Hana


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 26, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> I'm working on my website for bunny comic! Here's the fanart page ♥ roxy-hana.com: Roxy Hana


Starring my 8-minute doodle! Thank you a lot, actually, that's kind of a honor ^^' Though again, I didn't intend it to be anything more than a quick forum game reply, so I'll message you when I actually get a good fanart done for you as a replacement .u.


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 26, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Starring my 8-minute doodle! Thank you a lot, actually, that's kind of a honor ^^' Though again, I didn't intend it to be anything more than a quick forum game reply, so I'll message you when I actually get a good fanart done for you as a replacement .u.



I still like it, she looks cute!


----------



## BunBunArt (Jan 27, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Oh, ok... Maybe I could send his info via conversation later on. (I probably sound annoying)



Forms are open again! You can submit your character now 

goo.gl: OCs submissions for Princess Bunny Webcomic

I've been cleaning up all the first round submissions and changed the form a little bit. I didn't discard anyone so I'm probably going to use all of them at least as background characters sometime, but there are a few that are really coold character that will have their own adventures when Ella meets them  I will contact the owners as soon as I get my ideas organized~

For now, I'm waiting for new character to meet~


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 14, 2019)

Admittedly, I need to catch up on this. Good thing I'm sick.


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 16, 2019)

Well that should be easy! Story goes slooow right now~


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 15, 2019)

To this day, I still think I didn't fill it out right or that it didn't go through.


----------



## Nemara (May 14, 2020)

It's looking great! I'll definitely be watching the new chapter 1. I read some, and skimmed through (but I will read through it more slowly later) chapter 0, and it has a particularly effective art style. I'm reminded of other fantasy manga and graphic novels, but it's hard to pinpoint one in particular.

To be honest, I do have one concern after looking through Chapter 0. It was rather dialogue-heavy. Characters talked a lot, especially for an adventure comic. But the new chapter 1 already looks to be better in this regard, with her actually using her sword, even if it's just practice (as it looks to me now).


----------



## BunBunArt (May 14, 2020)

Nemara said:


> To be honest, I do have one concern after looking through Chapter 0. It was rather dialogue-heavy. Characters talked a lot, especially for an adventure comic. But the new chapter 1 already looks to be better in this regard, with her actually using her sword, even if it's just practice (as it looks to me now).



Really? I was super worried about that thinking they didn't talk enough T.T In most comics I read I even get bored of text so I thought that was the normal thing, to try and explain a bunch of things, although personally I like to see more images and less text, just let the images talk by themselves, but I know some people can't "read" the images so I have a problem there between what I like and what I should do.

It was also my very first comic, I didn't create a script previously so yeah... it kind of went into disaster but still I noticed people enjoyed the concept, that's why I decided to start over from the beginning, now I do create script and storyboards so the story is A BIT more solid, writing is still not my strenght but I will do my best!
In february I started a comic and narrative course of 2 years so I hope to be improving from now to next year and we can see the improvement on the pages! >.<

I'm really happy about critiques (productive ones, like yours) so thank you! I really WAS concerned about that so it's to know I was somehow right!

Thank you very much! =)


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Page 3 is up <3 Princess Bunny :: CH01: Page 03 | Tapas


Nice! I haven't checked up on this since I last visited the forums and you were just starting this! I'm glad you stuck with it!


----------



## BunBunArt (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Nice! I haven't checked up on this since I last visited the forums and you were just starting this! I'm glad you stuck with it!



Thanks! I actually paused it after chapter 0 for quite a long time to take it more serious, and now finally here it is!~


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Thanks! I actually paused it after chapter 0 for quite a long time to take it more serious, and now finally here it is!~


Taking it is serious was indeed a very professional thing to do, well done!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Page 4 is hereee <3 We have an angry Haru, we'll see in further pages why that attitude! D:
> 
> Princess Bunny :: CH01: Page 04 | Tapas


Let us celebrate with a dance!
*dances* I will destroy you!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 8, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Page 5 is up <3
> 
> Princess Bunny :: CH01: Page 05 | Tapas


*Goes to see*


----------



## redhusky (Jun 22, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Princess Bunny :: CH01: Page 07 | Tapas
> 
> Yeeey page 7 <3


*scurries around*


----------



## BunBunArt (Jun 22, 2020)

redhusky said:


> *scurries around*


I seee youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## redhusky (Jun 22, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> I seee youuuuuuuuuu


*Is noticed!*


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh wow, your art is so pretty and this story is really interesting. I love the premise.


----------



## BunBunArt (Jul 13, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Oh wow, your art is so pretty and this story is really interesting. I love the premise.


Thank you very much! I'm still quite noob at comics but I'm learning !!


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 13, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Thank you very much! I'm still quite noob at comics but I'm learning !!


Well then you are a very talented noob. 
I will definitely be following this.


----------



## BunBunArt (Aug 13, 2021)

Soooo I've been away from here for quite a while but this project wasn't abandoned. Actually, all the contrary... I learned a lot about making comics and I FINALLY managed to figure out what I want from this project.
When I first started, I was new at drawing comics and creating stories, so I was very frustrated but now I know I should have taken it calmer because we can't be born knowing how to do everything. It took me time to learn by drawing lots of comic pages and even to this day I still have so much more to learn, but at least I can do some decent stuff!

Anyway, enough of my story (?), the thing is that episode 1 is finished and you can read it at https://bun-bun.art/ , one page is coming out every wednesday but you can get early access to the complete episode by becoming a bunny supporter <3

There are also other stories going on at the moment, like the series of BunBun's Interviews and other commissioned stories in PB universe! New stories are coming soon and Episode 2 is already started as well~

Look at all the stories! Some are complete, some are on process but all are active and there are 2 new ones coming soon! I hope you enjoy the reading <3


----------



## BunBunArt (Nov 28, 2021)

You can now read Princess Bunny's main story at Kemono Cafe! New pages every wednesday!


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 17, 2021)

Simply lovely. :3
I will read some more tonight after finding this thread, after I finish my paintings.
Your style pretty cute too.


----------



## BunBunArt (Dec 18, 2021)

Savarin_Divin said:


> Simply lovely. :3
> I will read some more tonight after finding this thread, after I finish my paintings.
> Your style pretty cute too.


Glad you like it so far! <3


----------

